# good deal on a SL Lite Alloy?



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Any and all feedback is most welcome....viewing this on Ebay and wonder if it's a good deal or?

Bianchi Reparto Corse Shimano Ultegra 57 Cm | eBay


----------



## katoom (Sep 3, 2008)

That seems like a very fair price to me, considering that includes shipping. I always loved that paint job. I personally would pull the trigger on it. But what do I know, I have three Bianchis already, so I'm hooked.


----------

